

Bribe Your New Employees To Quit - azanar
http://kk.org/ct2/2008/05/bribe-your-new-employees-to-qu.php

======
kstenerud
What a terrible idea. I can't think of a worse morale destroyer than this. You
may think you're checking commitment levels, but what you're really saying is:
"We don't want you. Here's a paltry sum, now scram."

If I were given such an offer at ANY company, it would raise so many red flags
that I'd take the money and leave.

